# Jobseeker & Rent Allowance



## johnkenn (21 Jul 2012)

I lost my job due to long term illness. My wife only work part time (17hrs a week) and we have a 7 month old baby. I have been working in the country for 2 years before i lost my job. Can i get job seeker allowance and rent allowance?


----------



## gipimann (21 Jul 2012)

Are you fit to work?  If you are not, you may not be eligible to sign on (because you must be available for work and looking for work to claim Jobseekers).   You might be eligible for Illness Benefit based on your PRSI contributions.

If you are available for work, you can make a claim for Jobseekers Benefit which is based on your PRSI contributions.  If you don't have enough contributions for Jobseeker's Benefit, you can apply for Jobseeker's Allowance which is means-tested.

You can apply for Rent Supplement if you've been renting for a minimum of 6 months.  It's a means-tested payment, and entitlement is based on family income and a maximum rent limit.   Contact the SWA officer who is based either at your local HSE health centre or SW local office.


----------



## johnkenn (21 Jul 2012)

I am fit work,but it must be a part-time work. I have already made my application for jobseeker and Rent Supplement. I just want to know how long it take to process all application? because i am having big financial problem to take care of my family and paying my rent now.


----------



## gipimann (21 Jul 2012)

You can apply for Supplementary Welfare Allowance (SWA) while you are waiting for your Jobseeker claim to be processed - it's a means-tested basic income.   The SWA officer who deals with your Rent Supplement claim may also deal with SWA claims, so you should contact him/her.

If you apply for Rent Supplement at a central office (by post) then contact the locally-based SWA officer for the basic SWA payment.


----------



## johnkenn (23 Jul 2012)

I was told by the SWA that they approved my application for supplementary Welfare. I just want to know if i will get paid for only this week or they are going to pay me when i submit my application?


----------



## gipimann (23 Jul 2012)

If you have qualified for basic SWA, payment will be made each week until your jobseeker claim is decided.  Payment should begin from the date you applied for SWA - not when you made your jobseeker's claim.


----------



## johnkenn (23 Jul 2012)

Cheers mate!!! Do you know how long it take to process Rent Supplement? I will be fining it difficult to pay my rents now as my wife only work part time. I don't know what to tell my landlord


----------



## gipimann (23 Jul 2012)

There can be a delay in processing Rent Supplement claims due to the numbers applying.

Your landlord should be aware that you have applied for Rent Supplement since he/she signed the application form.  Tell him/her that you are waiting on a decision and see what the answer is.


----------



## johnkenn (24 Jul 2012)

I am a little bit confuse here. My wife work as a partime 17hrs a week,but for the past 2 weeks her hours increase to 32hrs a week just because she went to cover up for some of their colleagues on holiday. Will that affect my Supplementary welfare payment and the rent application i applied for since i need to hand in her payslip at CWO.


----------



## gipimann (24 Jul 2012)

If your wife works 30 hrs or more per week, then you are not entitled to SWA (either basic payment or Rent Supplement), regardless of her earnings.

Your wife may have to get a letter from her employer for the SWA Officer, outlining how many weeks she will work the extra hours.


----------



## johnkenn (24 Jul 2012)

She is only entitled to work 17hrs a week,but she only work the extra hour for weeks before my SWA was approved this week and that was all. I just hope it will not affect my payments.


----------



## gipimann (24 Jul 2012)

If she worked 30+ hours but is not working them now, then you may still qualify.  If she starts working 30+ hours again, you must advise the SWA officer.


----------



## johnkenn (1 Aug 2012)

I got a letter from the office of Rent Supplement that send a copy of Proof of Property. I asked the agent and he promise to ask the lanlord since last week,but when i call the agent they keep giving me different excuses. What do i have do now? Will this affect my application?


----------



## gipimann (2 Aug 2012)

Do you mean proof of ownership of the rented property?   The application for Rent Supplement is unlikely to be processed until it is provided.


----------



## johnkenn (2 Aug 2012)

yes, I meant Proof of ownership of the rented property. What can i do now? I can even pay my rent


----------



## johnkenn (4 Aug 2012)

I received a letter from the Rent Supplement office asking me to produce more documents which i have done and will be sending it out by post soon,but they asked me to re-negotiate my rent with my landlord from 900Euro for 2 beds to 875Euro.My fear is that i can not do that now until my contract expired in 3 months time. Will that affect my application? What criteria do they use to get someone accepted for rent Allowance


----------



## gipimann (4 Aug 2012)

There is a maximum rent limit which applies, based on family size and county.  It sounds like the max rent for your situation is 875 euro, and you are above that.

Rent supplement is generally not payable if the rent exceeds the maximum limit, although exceptions may be made.

Qualification for Rent Supplement is based on household income, rent paid/rent limit and housing need.


----------



## johnkenn (7 Aug 2012)

I was only told to re-negotiate my rent to 875 euro from the letter i got. Do i need to fill in a new S.W.A 1 form and ask the landlord to sign it for me? How do i inform them it has been re-negotiated to 875?


----------



## gipimann (7 Aug 2012)

Contact the Rent unit that is dealing with your application and ask what further documentation they require.


----------



## Kimjbyrne (20 Dec 2012)

*Rent allowance*

I am due a baby in 3 weeks and went to my welfare officer when I was 5 months pregnant I explained my situation that my house is overcrowded and my mother did not want me staying in the house with baby. She gave me the (S.W.A.1 +3 forms for me till fill in and my landlord she said I could choose a place within the right rent level I have chosen the apt and the landlord filled in my forms and said I can move in the 7th of jan I went back to the clinic and the welfare officer said I needed more forms with my application and the clinic won't be back open until the 3rd jan when I brig my forms back do you know how long it will take to be processed as I told the landlord that I would be able to move in the 7th of jan and do u know if they will help with my deposit as I need to give him €775 on the day I move in and won't be able to get the money up myself

Thank you


----------



## gipimann (21 Dec 2012)

kimj,
I have replied to your query in the other thread you started.


----------

